# Pure gaming RIG Under 50k



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

*Pure gaming RIG Under 65k*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ansure Gaming, I will Play Games such as GTA 4 and just cause 2

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*65k-67k*>>>*SO BUDGET is Updated*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*Yes, In Future if not satisfied with the performance*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 x64 and Windows 8 CP

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 GB or less than this IF Cheap

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes, I want to Buy a *LED Full HD Monitor@Cheapest Possible*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I want to Buy everything

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:I didn't built/Assembled any PC But i know What to do(*need Some TIPS*)

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I Will Buy all Components from Either Jaipur,Rajasthan or New Delhi and if the component is cheaper @flipkart I'll Buy from There!!!

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I want Core i5 2500k Processor in config


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

WTH . 
Wy you are going for the ASUS Maximus V GENE @15344  
You said you need every component . Then the above mentioned config is 90% of your money.

Where is the money for monitor , case , PSU , speaker , UPS etc.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> WTH .
> Wy you are going for the ASUS Maximus V GENE @15344
> You said you need every component . Then the above mentioned config is 90% of your money.
> 
> Where is the money for monitor , case , PSU , speaker , UPS etc.



Can you please suggest me Any Gud alternative to MOBO and GFX Card


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

You can get asrock Z77 extreme 4 for mobo . For GFX card . HD 7850.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> You can get asrock Z77 extreme 4 for mobo . For GFX card . HD 7850.



Can you please Give me Links of Asrock MoBo


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	AMD Phenom II 960T	6960
Motherboard	Gigabyte MGA-970A-UD3	6600
GPU	AMD Radeon HD 7850	15000
RAM	G.Skill Value 4GB DDR3	1150
HDD	WD Caviar Blue 500 GB	4300
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1110
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	Seasonic S12 II 620	4600
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	8000
KB + Mouse	MS Desktop Wired 600	760
Speakers	Altec Lancing BXR1221	1100
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2800
Total		54780


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 5, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|12700
*Motherboard*
|
Buy ASRock Z77 Pro4 4 Ports of USB3.0 & SATA3.0 in Mumbai India
|9500
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1650
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 7850|15500
*HDD*
|WDC Blue 500 GB|4100
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12 II 620|4600
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7500
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|350
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|2000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|61500

AMD Rig 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|
Flipkart: AMD 3 GHz AM3 Phenom II 1075T Processor
|7420
*Motherboard*
|ASUS M5A97 Motherboard|6200
*RAM*
|Corsair Value RAM 4GB DDR3|1150
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 7850|15500
*HDD*
|WDC Blue 500 GB|4100
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12 II 620|4600
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1600
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7500
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Amkette ClASSIC DUO|350
*UPS*
|Intex 1KVA|2000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|52,570


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Really Very Helpful AMD rig but is there any way I Can Get a Bit Cheap Rig with I5 2500k Cuz it's damn. Powerful
and I think that a fast(Frequency) Quad-core processor can defeat comparatively slow Hexa-Core processor, So Phenom II 1075T Processor is weak


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

AMD Phenom 2 X4 970 BE @ 7.5K
GB MGA 970A UD3 @ 6.5K
2x 4 GB DDR3 RAM @ 2K
SEAGATE 500GB SATA @ 4K
ASUS 24X DTD RW @ 1K
DELL ST2220L HD @ 8K
LOGITECH COMBO @ 0.5K
ALTEC LANCING BXR1221 @1K
INTEX 1KVA UPS @ 2.5K
SEASONIC S12 II 620W @ 4.5K
CM ELITE 310 @ 1.5K
HIS HD 7850 @ 15K

TOTAL @ 54K

But you wont able to overclock with the I5 2500K in your budget . You have to extend your budget to atleast 60K .


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Is there Any Problem in switching graphic when needed cuz core i5 2500k has Intel® HD Graphics 3000 integrated and Sapphire HD 7850(Bought) so when I will play games Which  will work HD 3000 or HD 7850 ??

Please Guys Can i Get Any rig with I5 2500k Processor


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

You have to disable the HD 3000 in the bios settings and enable the HD 7850.

I5 2500K + Any Z77 or Z68 mobo = sense = Atleast Rs 21K

I5 2500K + H67  board = No sense = 17K


----------



## desiJATT (May 5, 2012)

My friend, you have already specified in your first post that you need a Pure Gaming PC. For your information, gaming mostly depends on GPU rather than CPU. If you intend to buy an i5 2500k then you have to sacrifice on the GPU part. 

In simple words, talking about gaming performane, i5 2500k + HD 6870 *<* Phenom X4/X6 + HD 7850


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> My friend, you have already specified in your first post that you need a Pure Gaming PC. For your information, gaming mostly depends on GPU rather than CPU. If you intend to buy an i5 2500k then you have to sacrifice on the GPU part.
> 
> In simple words, talking about gaming performane, i5 2500k + HD 6870 *<* Phenom X4/X6 + HD 7850



What if I extend My Budget to 65k-67k is that possible to get an beast system


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

You can get a monster system.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> You can get a monster system.


Then Please Give Me config of 65k because i Will Sacrifice my Omnia W for that


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 5, 2012)

See my config and ADD intel core I5 2500K and Asrock Z77 Extreme 4


----------



## pratyush997 (May 5, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> See my config and ADD intel core I5 2500K and Asrock Z77 Extreme 4



Can You Give me Detailed INFO about that cuz it's Difficult to finalize and can you please give me full of 65-67k(I Guess I Won't Regret my sacrifice)


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> My friend, you have already specified in your first post that you need a Pure Gaming PC. For your information, gaming mostly depends on GPU rather than CPU. If you intend to buy an i5 2500k then you have to sacrifice on the GPU part.
> 
> In simple words, talking about gaming performane, *i5 2500k + HD 6870 < Phenom X4/X6 + HD 7850*



Exactly Get an Phenom X4/X6 + 7850.Or if you really want an intel config increase your budget and get I5+7850


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 6, 2012)

I already gave you a good little monster rig at 61k in my Intel Config . See my post above


----------



## desiJATT (May 6, 2012)

My advice? Get your phone, enjoy with WP7. Get a phenom x4 based config. You'll game like a boss 

Moreover, adding an i5 2500k and 7850 in a budget cabinet like cm elite worth 1600 is NOT recommended. Getting a better can will ovetshoot budget. Also 1KVA ups costs 3.8k onwards. Seasonic 620W is above 5k. Just some latest price changes.


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

Hmm, 65K is the budget and you will be gaming on full HD where Gaming is more GPU dependent than CPU.

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 9K
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 @ 6.6K
G-skill RipjawX 1600 MHz 4GB X 1 DDR3 @ 1.55K
Seagate/WD Blue 500 GB SATA HDD @ 4.2K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.4K
*MSI HD 7870 Twin Frozer III @ 22K*
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 4.6K
Logitech Gaming Mouse G400 @ 1.3K
Logitech Keyboard @ 0.4K
BenQ G2220HDL @ 7.6K
APC 1.1 KVA Black @ 4.5K

Total ~ 64K. Now this is a beast, can handle all the games at full HD resolution with ease, in future plenty of rooms for overclocking the CPU


----------



## vickybat (May 6, 2012)

*@ OP*

i5 2500k + z77 + 7870 is a rock solid gaming combo. Try to fit these in your budget as a priority than anything else. Leave them as later upgrades. Even a 7850 will suffice for fullhd.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

So can AMD Based rig give me the performance as intel rig with same GFX card???


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

for intel rajat gods config is good
Component	Make	Price
Processor	Intel Core i5 2500k	12700
Motherboard-as rock z77 extreme4@10000-Buy "MB Asrock Sandy Bridge Z77 Extreme4 1155 Pin Boxed " @ iTerials in Bangalore	 
RAM	G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL	1650
Graphic Card	Sapphire HD 7850	15500
HDD	WDC Blue 500 GB	4100
DVD Writer	ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD	1150
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620	4600
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
Monitor	Benq G2222HDL	7500
LOGITECH COMBO @ 0.5K
UPS	Intex 1KVA	2000
Speakers	Altec Lansing BXR1221	1000
 	Total	63000-64000


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

Can *AMD* Based rig give me the performance as *Intel* rig with same GFX card???(either HD 7870 or HD 6870)


----------



## dfcols71 (May 6, 2012)

look in anandtech cpu benchmarks


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

ASUS M5A88-M Motherboard @5565
AMD 3.5 GHz AM3 Phenom II 970 Processor @7680
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM @1693
Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card @10240
INTERNAL HARD DRIVE	Seagate Barracuda 1 TB HDD Internal @5327
Asus DRW-24B3ST Internal Optical Drive (Black)	 @1112
Microsoft Wired Desktop 600 USB 2.0 Keyboard (Black) @818
Altec Lansing BXR1221 Speaker @1194
NZXT GAMMA @2000
Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU @3000
Total-*45k*
 So Guys Please Advice me About MoBo and GFX Card in this rig


----------



## desiJATT (May 6, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Can *AMD* Based rig give me the performance as *Intel* rig with same GFX card???(either HD 7870 or HD 6870)



Yes, _almost_ the same performance. Depends on game to game. But the difference is not noticeable much by our mortal eyes. i5 2500K makes sense IF you are into some heavy CPU intensive tasks. Hell even Phenom X4 can take care of those tasks but with will take _some_ time more. IF you can extend, go for i5 2500K + 7850 combo, there's nothing confusing in that. IF you can't, then Phenom X4 960T + 7850 will do the job without any hiccups.

I was in the same dilemma some time ago. i5 2500K + 6870 or Phenom X4 + 6950. I chose the later one. Fortunately the HD7850 got released in India pretty soon, so I am getting it instead of 6950. But I bet, your i5 2500k + 7850 vs my Phenom X4 960 + 7850, the results will almost be the same, except in some CPU intensive games and you will feel like you have invested unnecessarily on CPU  

Remember, getting an i5 2500k is the BEST you can get  Nothing beats it. BUT sacrificing on GPU to get it is never recommended especially for gaming. 

Hope this clears out some of your doubts.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Yes, _almost_ the same performance. Depends on game to game. But the difference is not noticeable much by our mortal eyes. i5 2500K makes sense IF you are into some heavy CPU intensive tasks. Hell even Phenom X4 can take care of those tasks but with will take _some_ time more. IF you can extend, go for i5 2500K + 7850 combo, there's nothing confusing in that. IF you can't, then Phenom X4 960T + 7850 will do the job without any hiccups.
> 
> I was in the same dilemma some time ago. i5 2500K + 6870 or Phenom X4 + 6950. I chose the later one. Fortunately the HD7850 got released in India pretty soon, so I am getting it instead of 6950. But I bet, your i5 2500k + 7850 vs my Phenom X4 960 + 7850, the results will almost be the same, except in some CPU intensive games and you will feel like you have invested unnecessarily on CPU
> 
> ...



So I Should go for I5 2500k with 7850 and asrock z77 extreme 4 with 4 GB ram and 600 W SMPS/PSU


----------



## RiGOD (May 6, 2012)

^^That's the best combination for gaming. Get some quality PSU like SeaSonic.


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

If you main concern is gaming, go with cilus config, its the best
just replace 1090T by FX8120 (almost same price)

7870 is a better overclocker and obviously performs better
and every gaming machine >50K should have it.

2500k+7850 < FX8120 +7870 in almost 99% games(xcept some games in which lead may not be very much like skyrim(which stresses CPU VERY much also starcraft and civV))
except that you get much better FPS and also Much better MIN FPS

OCED 7870 performs very,very close to a 7950


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^That's the best combination for gaming. Get some quality PSU like SeaSonic.


Please Suggest me any SMPS/PSU soon



vickybat said:


> *@ OP*
> 
> i5 2500k + z77 + 7870 is a rock solid gaming combo. Try to fit these in your budget as a priority than anything else. Leave them as later upgrades. Even a 7850 will suffice for fullhd.



Intel Core i5 2500k @11,700
Radeon HD 7850 @15,000
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 @9,100
4 GB RAM @1000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4600
FRONTECH JIL 1665 USB 2.0 Keyboard+ mouse @366
Benq G2222HDL @7500

I Will get a Local Speakers just to Low down The budget
And Please Suggest me a Cabinet and check this config



Omi said:


> If you main concern is gaming, go with cilus config, its the best
> just replace 1090T by FX8120 (almost same price)
> 
> 7870 is a better overclocker and obviously performs better
> ...


7870 is 15% faster than 7850 and 33% more expensive and Games runs smoothly on a faster quad core processor than that hexa-core or 8 core cpu with less Speed and 2500k is more powerful than FX 8150 
AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

> 7870 is 15% faster than 7850 and 33% more expensive and Games runs smoothly on a faster quad core processor than that hexa-core or 8 core cpu with less Speed and 2500k is more powerful than FX 8150
> AnandTech - Bench - CPU



What that bench doesn't show is what difference those numbers mean in Frames Per Second (i.e in gaming). You can ask more learned members here, there is hardly any difference in FPS. Heck I've read people running 7870CF on a 1090T!!!

As you said that this is a pure gaming machine, FPS matters here.
You also mentioned you are open Ocing, so if you OC 7870 you get very very near to *reference* 7950, and the difference is no longer 15%.

And also you save some Bucks

Rest is all your choice! 

Happy Gaming!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

Omi said:


> What that bench doesn't show is what difference those numbers mean in Frames Per Second (i.e in gaming). You can ask more learned members here, there is hardly any difference in FPS. Heck I've read people running 7870CF on a 1090T!!!
> 
> As you said that this is a pure gaming machine, FPS matters here.
> You also mentioned you are open Ocing, so if you OC 7870 you get very very near to *reference* 7950, and the difference is no longer 15%.
> ...


Intel Core i5 2500k @11,700
Radeon HD 7850 @15,000
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 @9,100
4 GB RAM @1000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4600
FRONTECH JIL 1665 USB 2.0 Keyboard+ mouse @366
Benq G2222HDL @7500
Total=>47(Apporx.)
 Is it Worth Getting and buying Omnia w With rest Money


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

The thing is at a specific budget you can't have the same Graphics card if you're going for 2500K over AMD 1090T or FX 8120 because the in case of the later one, the CPU + Mobo around 10K cheaper, which can be inversted to get a good Graphics card. But I'm not clear about the budget, you have mentioned the budget is 65K and in last couple of posts people are suggesting you sub 50K rigs.

If you look at the config given my be at my previous post, you'll see that I have accommodated HD 7870 at it. If you're going for 2500K then you have to be satisfied with HD 7850.

Now 1090T + HD 7870 will provide you better performance than 2500K + HD 7850, especially in 1080P resolution. At lower resolution it might be a different story as it becomes CPU dependent on that time.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The thing is at a specific budget you can't have the same Graphics card if you're going for 2500K over AMD 1090T or FX 8120 because the in case of the later one, the CPU + Mobo around 10K cheaper, which can be inversted to get a good Graphics card. But I'm not clear about the budget, you have mentioned the budget is 65K and in last couple of posts people are suggesting you sub 50K rigs.
> 
> If you look at the config given my be at my previous post, you'll see that I have accommodated HD 7870 at it. If you're going for 2500K then you have to be satisfied with HD 7850.
> 
> Now 1090T + HD 7870 will provide you better performance than 2500K + HD 7850, especially in 1080P resolution. At lower resolution it might be a different story as it becomes CPU dependent on that time.


Initially My Budget was 50k but as to get i5 2500k i thought not to buy Samsung Omnia W and invest that amount of money in getting a Damn. Beast intel Rig
and I need A Rig which can Able to run Games at 720p resolution, I won't be playing games @more than 900-1000p But if FPS are of games Are more than 60 at the Resolution I May Play @ 1080p and now Can you please tell me How much FPS can I get @ this resolution(720p-1000) while playing GTA 4 and Just cause 2


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

If you go for AMD, it will be evn good because of Hybrid CrossfireX, you can combine the power of your CPU and GPU to create super environment for games.

If you feel like Intel, go for it but I think you should go for AMD. CrossfireX helps and gaming will not require that good CPU. GPU must be good.

I would recommend :

AMD GPU + AMD GPU.

ELSE EXTENDING YOUR BUDGET AND GETTING THIS WILL BE A MONSTER:

Intel i5 2500k + HD 7870 .


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2012)

more than 60 FPS. And I am not sure where you got that 7870 is only 15% faster than 7850. 7850 performs closer to HD 6970 whereas HD 7870 is just ahead of GTX 580.

Koolent, none of the AMD 9XX chipset have onboard Graphics an Hybid CFX between the motherboard IGP and dedicated Gfx card is only possible if the Gfx card is a really lower end like HD 5570 or HD 6450. If you plug anything over HD 6670, Hybrid CFx will not work, even with the most powerful IGP 6550D present in AMD llano processor A8-3870/K


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

Some guy told me about this, don't want to disclose the name but will keep that in mind. Thanks Cilius. 

Now, if OP overclocks the HD 6870, he will get mor potential than HD 6850.. Isn't so ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

Cilus said:


> more than 60 FPS. And I am not sure where you got that 7870 is only 15% faster than 7850. 7850 performs closer to HD 6970 whereas HD 7870 is just ahead of GTX 580./K


Dear Friend This is the Website..
*techforumindia.com/index.php?topic=6592.0


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

^^ oohk.. Thnx ..

Get the i5 RiG now.. ..

and thanx a lot.. .


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^ oohk.. Thnx ..
> 
> Get the i5 RiG now.. ..
> 
> and thanx a lot.. .


So Friend Should I go for this config:-

Intel Core i5 2500k @11,700
Radeon HD 7870 @22,000
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 @9,100
4 GB RAM @1000
SeaSonic S12 II 620W @4600<<<*Why is this so Expensive*
FRONTECH JIL 1665 USB 2.0 Keyboard+ mouse @366
Benq G2222HDL @7500
*Please Suggest Me Cabinet with gud ventilation*
*Total =>55k*
*Now Is it a Monster???*


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

*YES!*

i52500k+7870 is just *best*!

You just forgot to add a decent CPU cooler
Add Coolermaster Evo 212 for 2000 so you can start overclocking!
Don't Overclock with the Stock one


but if there are budget constraints *if any*, you can go with 1090T anytime to save those bucks(will save around 5k-6k), and get your Omnia W as well


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

Omi said:


> *YES!*
> 
> i52500k+7870 is just *best*!
> 
> ...


So is there any features I can get with Intel And not with AMD???? other than gaming???


----------



## Omi (May 6, 2012)

No, theres nothing like that.
Cilus and I were suggesting you amd because you had a budget, If cost is not a problem, I or for that mater anyone will never recommend you an AMD CPU.
Just because In gaming the 1090T or 2500k don't make that much of a difference

i52500k+7870 is better than 1090T+7870, its only because you mentioned that you need gaming performance for a given amount, the small differences can be ignored.
I am not supporting AMD, just giving a more Performance/Rupee monster.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

Omi said:


> No, theres nothing like that.
> Cilus and I were suggesting you amd because you had a budget, If cost is not a problem, I or for that mater anyone will never recommend you an AMD CPU.
> Just because In gaming the 1090T or 2500k don't make that much of a difference
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for config . Can you please suggest me a *Cabinet*


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

Ok, that is a monster.. 

How much are you willing to spend on a cabinet ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ok, that is a monster..
> 
> How much are you willing to spend on a cabinet ??



As cheap as possible but not more than 2.5k but it should be ventilated properly.
 Later I will  upgrade it


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

NZXT Source 210 Elite FTW.

Take a look..


----------



## vishurocks (May 6, 2012)

nzxt source 210 is best option for ur budget. and u r finding seasonic s12II 620w for 4.6k expensive. why?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

vishurocks said:


> nzxt source 210 is best option for ur budget. and u r finding *seasonic s12II 620w* for 4.6k expensive. why?



seasonic s12II 620w is only SMPS/PSU I found so please Advice me a Cheaper one!!!!!!!!!!!!



koolent said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite FTW.
> 
> Take a look..


Which is Better???
NZXT Gamma or NZXT Beta EVO or NZXT Source 210 Elite


----------



## koolent (May 6, 2012)

CM 212 Beta EVO CPU Cooler you must get it - 2k

Now for Case, you have a choice, look at pics, all three have same no. of fans.. Take a look at NZXT website and Decide..

My recommendation goes with NZXT Source 210 Elite but still, take a look.

Total 4.5k

Nw you will also get 2-4 fans - 2k (120mm)

6.5k, awesome cooling for your MONSTER..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 6, 2012)

koolent said:


> CM 212 Beta EVO is a CPU Cooler and you must get it - 2k
> 
> Now for Case, Get NZXT Source 210 Elite, Simple and Sober.  - 2.5k
> 
> ...



hi BRO NZXT Gamma Looks More Ventilated and attractive too @2.8k Should I Go for it??
and can you please suggest me any Cheap PSU/SMPS


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

Ya, you should opt for NZXT Gamma, its a good cabinet.. 

How many watts do you want ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ya, you should opt for NZXT Gamma, its a good cabinet..
> 
> How many watts do you want ??


I don't have any idea about that but I think 550W should suffice


----------



## vishurocks (May 7, 2012)

U have opted for i5 2500k+amd radeon7870 as u hav mentioned. then 600watts will be the recomendation, as it will give u headroom for little upgrades too. 550 watts will suffice too but then the price diff isn't much. and i couldn"t find any 600watts psu for less than 4.6k. seasonic s12II is a good choice


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

vishurocks said:


> U have opted for i5 2500k+amd radeon7870 as u hav mentioned. then 600watts will be the recomendation, as it will give u headroom for little upgrades too. 550 watts will suffice too but then the price diff isn't much. and i couldn"t find any 600watts psu for less than 4.6k. seasonic s12II is a good choice


Please Give me The Link of any Online store soon


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

Ya, go for SeaSonic, they provide the best PSUs. I would recommend adding fans as a must


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ya, go for SeaSonic, they provide the best PSUs. I would recommend adding fans as a must


As Cabinet Fan:-Flipkart: Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler: Cooler
and as Sutom Processor cooler:-Flipkart: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler: Cooler



koolent said:


> Ya, go for *SeaSonic*, they provide the best PSUs. I would recommend adding fans as a must


But its Price KILLS *Seasoic s12II 620 W @4.6k*<<<<*Should I spend this much for PSU*


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

Yes. That PSU has great reviews and is totally recommended for your system. It's not expensive. The pricing is good. Seasonic S12II 520W is for 4.4k, so you're getting the 600W one for 4.6k, great deal isn't it?


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> As Cabinet Fan:-Flipkart: Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler: Cooler
> and as Sutom Processor cooler:-Flipkart: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Cooler: Cooler
> 
> 
> But its Price KILLS *Seasoic s12II 620 W @4.6k*<<<<*Should I spend this much for PSU*



Its the best price bro, 4.6k is really nice for *620W that of Seasonic.*

That fan is perfect . Superb airflow 

BTW which cabinet you chose ??


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Its the best price bro, 4.6k is really nice for *620W that of Seasonic.*
> 
> That fan is perfect . Superb airflow
> 
> BTW which cabinet you chose ??


I have selected NZXT GAMMA cabinet is it GUD ???
Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet



desiJATT said:


> Yes. That PSU has great reviews and is totally recommended for your system. It's not expensive. The pricing is good. Seasonic S12II 520W is for 4.4k, so you're getting the 600W one for 4.6k, great deal isn't it?


Will 620W PSU suffice ???


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I have selected NZXT GAMMA cabinet is it GUD ???
> Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet
> 
> 
> Will 620W PSU suffice ???



NZXT Gamma is a great Cabinet  and 620W is more than enough for your Machine.. Oh sorry, MONSTER.. .

And buy 4 of these fans: Cooler Master XtraFlo


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> NZXT Gamma is a great Cabinet  and 620W is more than enough for your Machine.. Oh sorry, MONSTER.. .
> 
> And buy 4 of these fans: Cooler Master XtraFlo


4 FANS!!!!..LOL it will make it an AC bro--Will I be needing it


----------



## Omi (May 7, 2012)

I don't think you will need 4
Just keep Negative pressure in side the cabinet
1 at rear, 1 at side, is  more than enough.


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

I recommend 1back, 1 front, 1 side,1 top.. 

Would make it nice and cool.. Maintain front to back airflow and buy :

3 -  120mm

and 

1- 90mm or 80 mm (to maintain Positive air pressure.)


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

Instead of buying 4 fans, invest in a better cabinet. Corsair 400R is the way to go if you want good airflow, else 300R or NZXT Source 210 if low on budget.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Omi said:


> I don't think you will need 4
> Just keep Negative pressure in side the cabinet
> 1 at rear, 1 at side, is  more than enough.


So Thats All for 56k
according to the config how much Time will this *PC take to Boot*(in Seconds)??


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

^^ Just buy it and you'll see...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Instead of buying 4 fans, invest in a better cabinet. Corsair 400R is the way to go if you want good airflow, else 300R or NZXT Source 210 if low on budget.



NZXT looks more ventilated and stylish in looks than any other, Isn't it ??



desiJATT said:


> ^^ Just buy it and you'll see...


Any guess??30-40 Sec. or less


----------



## Omi (May 7, 2012)

> I recommend 1back, 1 front, 1 side,1 top..
> 
> Would make it nice and cool.. Maintain front to back airflow and buy :
> 
> ...


I really don't remember the actual link, but I had read an extensive 2 parts review of all possible fan placements in all possible scenarios, with temp of all components and effects over it. More is not better here

a Quote from another article


> A single rear exhaust fan produces the best results overall. This flushes the theory of more is better right out the door.



but for a graphic card a side fan helps more.



> So Thats All for 56k
> according to the config how much Time will this PC take to Boot(in Seconds)??



That I cant tell 

Don't expect magic tough!, Add an SSD and see it blazing
SSD upgrade is just for faster boot times and fast loading, its an add-on than a necessity.
You can add one later anytime to see the true potential, that is what an ssd is for, Unlocking the Full potential.
waiting for a full review with some benchmarks!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Omi said:


> I really don't remember the actual link, but I had read an extensive 2 parts review of all possible fan placements in all possible scenarios, with temp of all components and effects over it. More is not better here
> 
> a Quote from another article
> 
> ...


Thanks and can you please suggest me a good brand of HD 7870 with link


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

Here are some cabinet airflow techniques and FAQ links

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

For HD7870, look for Sapphire and HIS.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Here are some cabinet airflow techniques and FAQ links
> 
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
> 
> ...


Which has better cooling HIS or Sapphire


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by desiJATT View Post
> Here are some cabinet airflow techniques and FAQ links
> 
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
> ...



*HIS IceQ has better cooling..*



> Quote:
> I recommend 1back, 1 front, 1 side,1 top..
> 
> Would make it nice and cool.. Maintain front to back airflow and buy :
> ...



I know that theory.. Its just that 3 fans are the best option as NZXT Gamma has 1x120mm fan included. adding more fans will give diminishing results and adding less fans, less cooling. So, purchase 3x120mm fans and then Install as to Maintain front to back airflow. This can be the best for your cabinet.

NZXT Gamma supports 6 Fans.
FRONT, 1 x 120mm

SIDE, 2 x 120mm

TOP, 2 x 140/120mm
REAR, 1 x 120mm, 23db/42CFM (included)

*So get three fans and fill as this:

1x120mm (Top) (Exhaust)
1X120mm (Side) (Intake)
1x120mm (front)(Intake)
included with the case --> 1x120mm (Back) (Exhaust)*

Now, this will be complete stable and cool system with continuous airflow. Your beast will never heat up when this will be combined with CM Hyper 212 Evo. 

*and order NZXT M59 Side window panel from NZXT for your case too.. It looks just amazing with it. *

*its really low price for that.. E-Mail NZXT about this today*


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> *HIS IceQ has better cooling..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where can I buy that GFX card cuz its not available on flipkart


----------



## Omi (May 7, 2012)

Shapphire 7870

@koolent

Adding More Fans can actually reduce the effective cooling.
you can read more, I can't tell you all of it in a forum post.

Its all about how the air flows inside the cabinet,
extra fans can cause turbulence in air reducing the air flow.
Multiple fans can also cause same air to rotate in an area,
So it is actually by experimenting you can find the best for a particular case.
Just cause a case supports 6 fans doesn't mean you put those.
A single fan at rear has been proved to be most effective in many many cases,

In some cases *more fans* have resulted in *increased temperatures*
cooling is not proportional to no. of fans, it is all about how the air flows
through the components

It is not that I have experimented things myself, I have read a lot about it.
If you have any other suggestion with any validation, I will be happy to my reading be proved wrong. After all why keep wrong knowledge


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

^ No disrespect for such a nice bro but I also know that cooling is not proportional to fans..

My concept:

ok, lets start with why I choose all 120mm, actually, the front 120mm draws air in and the Rear 120mm throws it out (this is the basic thing). Now, we add a Side 120mm intake to cool the CPU and the GPU and it helps the two to maintain airflow by maintaining a chain. Now, the top fan, when air is trapped as it is extremely hot, rises up, this air is thrown out by the TOP 120mm exhaust. Now one socket is left for the pressure exchange and to maintain pressure, this allows the air to go in and out as per requirement.

This is totally cool system with the near best pressure availible as no hot air stays inside and coll air is drawn in the same proportion, its actually a chain of airflow. 

Thats what I think.. 

@OP - Bro, This is for maintaining the same pressure as the environment, Its the best as no air atays inside and every fas plays its part equally.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^ No disrespect for such a nice bro but I also know that cooling is not proportional to fans..
> 
> My concept:
> 
> ...



According to the Two given links by desiJATT The Website clearly tells that the rear/back fan(Throws air out of the cabinet) and the top(As u told throws air out) can work @ their Full Potential cuz 
1st- It's comes under Negative Pressure..
2nd- 





> This will cause air pressure imbalance and reduced flow efficiency so having one fan as intake and the other as exhaust is highly recommended.



So having 1 120mm Fan installed in front down and having other one at either side or top should increase the cooling efficiency of the cabinet 
Such that 1st Fan will intake the air, 2nd fan @either top intake the air or @side will Throw the air(To Low down the TEMP. of gpu&cpu) and the 3rd(Included with Cabinet) Will throw the air out of the cabinet
I think this should work and reduce the temps overall inside the cabinet by 2-3 Degree C.
What Do u think????


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

Use the side fan as INTAKE only, as hot air rises up and the TOPxREAR EXHAUST will throw them out. Use the TOP fan for INTAKE only, its ok 

You will need to sync the cpu cooler too.. Try placing the cooler fan so it throws the air backward (towards your airflow) as this will not interfare with the active airflow and won't create unwanted noise or heat. 


This must lower the temps by 8-9 degrees and the dust too as this is a case of positive pressure


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Use the side fan as INTAKE only, as hot air rises up and the top EXHAUST will throw them out.
> 
> You will need to sync the cpu cooler too.. Try placing the cooler fan so it throws the air backward (towards your airflow) as this will not interfare with the active airflow and won't create unwanted noise or heat.
> 
> ...


Please have A look at Diagram A-1 and Diagram A-2 in this Website
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
and 
Point No.6 in this site
*www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?area=usa&tid=wh_airflow

Hi guys 
What if I Get a HD 7850 instead of 7870 cuz  it overshoots my budget by 5k..lolzzz
another doubt is that how much FPS difference would be there if I OC HD7870 that the stock one??


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Please have A look at Diagram A-1 and Diagram A-2 in this Website
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.
> and
> Point No.6 in this site
> ...


Dude, I already edited the post... Take a look again.

And bro, E-Mail NZXT and ask for NZXT M59 Side panel, they will send it to you really cheap if you say that you have NZXT Gamma. It offers an Acrylic side window in addition and you can showoff your system..


----------



## rajan1311 (May 7, 2012)

Cilus said:


> more than 60 FPS. And I am not sure where you got that 7870 is only 15% faster than 7850. 7850 performs closer to HD 6970 whereas HD 7870 is just ahead of GTX 580.



Hope you don't think I am rude, but check the review at TPU..the 7870 is mostly on par with the 580 if not slightly slower..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Dude, I already edited the post... Take a look again.
> 
> And bro, E-Mail NZXT and ask for NZXT M59 Side panel, they will send it to you really cheap if you say that you have NZXT Gamma. It offers an Acrylic side window in addition and you can showoff your system..


I'm selecting *Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2 GB DDR5* instead of HD 7870
is it OK cuz I'll playing games @ 720-900p ???


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^HD 7850 can max out games at Full HD resolutions easily. 720-900p? No sweat


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^HD 7850 can max out games at Full HD resolutions easily. 720-900p? No sweat


can you please give me the Link of *Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2 GB GDDR5*


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I'm selecting *Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 2 GB DDR5* instead of HD 7870
> is it OK cuz I'll playing games @ 720-900p ???



are you kidding me.. You will not require the card to go on its 90% potential it will easily max out any game at that resolution..

And too, you are getting a really nice looking card, get the side window fast..


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

Here. HIS is available at theitwares & Gigabyte at SMC.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Here. HIS is available at theitwares & Gigabyte at SMC.


Where can I get an OC HD 7850!!


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^The Gigabyte one is OC'ed.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^The Gigabyte one is OC'ed.


But Why Gigabyte one is priced less than sapphire one????
GV-R785OC-2GD GIGABYTE HD Experience Series
Sapphire HD 7850 2GB Dual Fan - Hardwire.in


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^You better contact the sellers, importers or even the manufacturers, maybe they can help you with this.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

*@All the Guys Over THF and who helped me in finalising the Rig 
Thanks A lot!!​*


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

^^ Anytime bro, ready to help with any future problems too, may they never come.. 

BTW the Gigabyte version is priced less because its less reputed in that field I think.


----------



## vishurocks (May 7, 2012)

gigabyte gv-r7850oc is a good choice for a 7850. available for 15.2k at smc and somebody tell me if radeon 7850 is available in msi twinfrozr range


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

But Gigabyte one's Build(FANS) looks weak and Sapphire one's looks Rock Solid..
Gigabyte-950MHz and Sapphire-800MHz
Price diff is *1.3k*
What should I Do???


----------



## vishurocks (May 7, 2012)

i don't think it has any build quality issues, seems a pretty nice package. if u have any concern then go HIS.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^ Anytime bro, ready to help with any future problems too, may they never come..
> 
> BTW the Gigabyte version is priced less because its less reputed in that field I think.





vishurocks said:


> gigabyte gv-r7850oc is a good choice for a 7850. available for 15.2k at smc and somebody tell me if radeon 7850 is available in msi twinfrozr range





vishurocks said:


> i don't think it has any build quality issues, seems a pretty nice package. if u have any concern then go HIS.


Howzz the Cooling quality of Gigabyte cuz it's already OCed and Temps matters


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

The already OCed cards have the advantage over the manually OCed cards, there is no major temprature difference. If the cooler is good then you can OC is further pretty good..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

^^^ So i should go for The gigabyte one and is there any games free with either of it


----------



## desiJATT (May 7, 2012)

*JUST* got my Gigabyte HD7850, haven't tested it out yet. But the reviews say it runs cooler than other cards. In some units, there was a rattling sound problem when the fan speed is at 100% but that too was in _some_ units. Hope it doesn't come up in mine 

Here's my post BTW if anyone cares 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...udget-gaming-pc-50k-strict-2.html#post1646127


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> *JUST* got my Gigabyte HD7850, haven't tested it out yet. But the reviews say it runs cooler than other cards. In some units, there was a rattling sound problem when the fan speed is at 100% but that too was in _some_ units. Hope it doesn't come up in mine


So you already Ordered it ---Overall How much FPS will increase when it Is Fully OCed??


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

Ya, you can go for the Gigabyte one.. There are no such problems with Gigabyte as such and You much go for it.  Recently Serpent16 bought a Gigabyte HD 7750 OC edition too and he has some pretty good impressions.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Ya, you can go for the Gigabyte one.. There are no such problems with Gigabyte as such and You much go for it.  Recently Serpent16 bought a Gigabyte HD 7750 OC edition too and he has some pretty good impressions.


Ok I wil Opt that!!


----------



## koolent (May 7, 2012)

Best of luck bro and congrats..


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

koolent said:


> Best of luck bro and congrats..


i'll Inform You when I get This config ready!!!


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

Why not, it will be a pleasure to help you again and to test this beast..


----------



## desiJATT (May 8, 2012)

Gigabyte Cards are good. But be ware, the package contents are just bare bones. A crossfire connector and a 2x4 Pin to Molex connector only. Nothing else. If you don't need anything else, then you should opt for this. But if you need some converters and stuff, you have to shell out extra 500 rupees for them else grab a Sapphire one.


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

^ Why do anyone will need converter? 
A few voltage check probes would be useful but not necessary. Same goes with the case of DVI to VGA converter.


----------



## koolent (May 8, 2012)

I guess he has a HD monitor and he will not be overvolting like a geek.

Anyways buy a HDMI cable if your computer supports it or continue with the same and if you are willing to overvolt the buy a Voltage check probe too.. That would be enough and will do under 300 bucks.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

koolent said:


> I guess he has a HD monitor and he will not be overvolting like a geek.
> 
> Anyways buy a HDMI cable if your computer supports it or continue with the same and if you are willing to overvolt the buy a Voltage check probe too.. That would be enough and will do under 300 bucks.


I won't be Overvolting it!!


----------

